# WLAN Verbindung Begrenzt. Warum?



## blackslider91 (19. September 2015)

Hallo,

ich besitze einen Asus EEE 1215b Netbook, nur zum Internet Surfen.
Hatte zuerst das Windows 8.1 installiert. Alles lief ohne Probleme. Dann hatte ich das Update auf Windows 10 durchgeführt und seitdem habe ich keine konstante Internetverbindung mehr. Es ist in der Taskleiste bei dem Netzwerk Symbol ein gelbes Ausrufezeichen davor und es heißt dass die Verbindung Begrenzt sei.
Dachte es liegt am Windows 10 und bin wieder auf Windows 8.1 zurück. Gleiches Problem besteht immer noch.
Es ist unterschiedlich, mal hält die Verbindung 5min aber auch mal 30min.

Als Router habe ich die FritzBox 7362 SL.
Habe zum Testen das Netbook mit einer Manuellen IP-Adresse verbunden. Ohne erfolg.
An der FritzBox kann es nicht liegen, da Smartphones, AVR und PS3 (Amazon Instant Video) ohne Probleme laufen.

An was kann das liegen?
(PS. Insgesamt empfange ich 6 andere Wlan Geräte mit dem Netbook.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## DKK007 (20. September 2015)

Was für eine Verschlüsselung ist denn eingestellt?

Aktuelle Treiber nochmal installiert?


----------



## blackslider91 (20. September 2015)

Es ist WPA2 eingestellt.
Der Treibe ist von Windows installiert worden. 
Weiß aber auch gar nicht welchen Treiber ich installieren soll. Weil es für mein Eee Netbook 4 verschiedene anbieter gibt.

Gruß


----------



## W111 (20. September 2015)

Internetzugang begrenzt  unter Windows 8.1 und Windows 10 beheben

die dort beschriebenen Schritte abarbeiten.


----------



## blackslider91 (20. September 2015)

Das habe ich alles schon durch. Ich habe auch in der regedit 6x den gleichen Eintrag.
Habe jetzt am Laptop den Treiber für die Wlan Karte deinstalliert und anschließend mit dem Lan Kabel den Treiber Automatisch bezogen. Er hat jetzt den Broadcom 802.11n-Netzewerkadapter installiert.
Jetzt ist die Verbindung schon wieder eine Begrenzt.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Abductee (20. September 2015)

Das Warnzeichen kommt sobald er den DNS nicht auflösen kann.
Neben der fixen IP hast du auch einen korrekten DNS-Eintrag?


----------



## blackslider91 (20. September 2015)

Habe jetzt wieder auf Auto. Das Häkchen bei "Diesem Netzwerkgerät immer die gleiche IPv4-Adresse zuweisen" habe ich wieder entfernt.
Welchen DNS meinst du?


----------



## Abductee (20. September 2015)

cmd:
ipconfig /all

Was wird dort unter DNS-Server angezeigt?
(normalerweise sollte dort die IP von deiner Fritzbox stehen)


----------



## blackslider91 (20. September 2015)

Hab das mit dem CMD mal durchgeführt. Bei DNS-Server steht 192.168.178.1

Edit. Bekomme immer noch alle 5-10min eine Begrenzte Verbindung. 
Hab den Beitrag von W111 nochmal durchgeführt. Ohne erfolg.

An was liegt das?


----------



## W111 (20. September 2015)

Die 192.168.178.1 passt soweit.



			
				blackslider91 schrieb:
			
		

> Das habe ich alles schon durch. Ich habe auch in der regedit *6x den gleichen Eintrag*.



ich sehe bei dir* 6x verschiedene* Einträge 
*eb004a00-9b1a-11d4-9123-0050047759bc
eb004a01-9b1a-11d4-9123-0050047759bc
eb004a02-9b1a-11d4-9123-0050047759bc
eb004a03-9b1a-11d4-9123-0050047759bc
eb004a11-9b1a-11d4-9123-0050047759bc
eb004a1c-9b1a-11d4-9123-0050047759bc

*versuche mal über den Gerätemanager/_Eigenschaften der Wlan Karte/ Details_ die Hardware ID der Wlan Karte und über PCI Vendor and Device Lists den Hersteller eindeutig zu identifizieren.


----------



## blackslider91 (20. September 2015)

Da komme ich auf diese Seite: PCI Vendor and Device Lists
Bei der Hersteller Seite (Asus) bekomm ich 4 Verschiedene Treiberanbieter zum Download
1. Wimax driver Wimax driver V7.5.1007.26 for WIN 8
2. Intel-Wifi Driver Intel-Wifi Driver V15.5.0.42 for WIN 8
3. AW-NB047 Wireless Network Adapter AW-NB047 Wireless Network Adapter for Windows 8
4. Azurewave Wireless Network Adapter Driver Azurewave Wireless Network Adapter Driver V10.0.0.200 for Windows 8. (WHQL)

Weiß leider nicht welcher der Richtige ist.


----------



## W111 (20. September 2015)

eigentlich können nur die beiden letzten Treiber geeignet sein, eher 
3. AW-NB047 Wireless Network Adapter AW-NB047 Wireless Network Adapter for Windows 8

alternativ wäre dieser download aus PCI Database

oder wireless-driver.com

ist das Gerät aus Erstbesitz oder gebraucht gekauft?

kann natürlich sein, dass diese Karte nicht supported wird. Ich hatte mit Win 10 Pro so ein Detail Problem beim Sound, alles funktionierte, nur das Mikrofon am Gehäuse Front Audio nicht, lag auch am richtigen Treiber, der MS Treiber für Win 10 Pro x64 verweigerte die Funktion.


----------



## blackslider91 (20. September 2015)

Das habe ich vor ca 2 Jahren gebraucht gekauft.
Komisch ist, dass das Problem nur seit ca 1 Monat aufgetreten ist wo ich umgezogen bin und eine Neue FritzBox bekam. Vorher hatte ich eine FritzBox 7270 v3.
Dann Umgezogen und auf Win10 upgedatet. Seitdem habe ich diesen Fehler.
Werde die Treiber mal Testen. Kaputtgehen kann ja nichts.


----------



## W111 (20. September 2015)

zur Not eine Intel Karte einbauen, die sind billig ~2€ bis 5€ und die Treiber passen.


----------



## blackslider91 (20. September 2015)

Bis jetzt habe ich keine Abbrüche mehr!
Wenns ist kauf ich mir ein Wlan Stick von AVM

Edit. Jetzt hatte ich wieder einen Abbruch bei der Verbindung. Habe den aktuellsten Treiber installiert, das mit dem regedit versucht.
Alles bringt nichts. Kauf mir nun einen Wlan Stick und hoffe dass es dann klappt.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## blackslider91 (29. September 2015)

Habe seit Heute einen TP-Link Wlan stick. 
Beim anschließen wurde ein Realtek Treiber installiert,  warum?  Eigl ist der Hersteller TP-Link. 
Und nach 15min hatte ich trotz Wlan Stick wieder ein Abbruch der Verbindung.  Warun habe ich MIT Stick immer noch abbrüche meiner Verbindung. 
Habe bei Asus angefragt wegen Problembehebung. Sie meinten dass der EEE pc nur mit Windows 8 kompatibel sei und nicht mit 8.1. Bevor ich auf Win10 upgedatet habe lief der EEE auch ohne Probleme. 

Könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen? 

Gruß 
Tom


----------



## DKK007 (29. September 2015)

Zur Not wirklich ne Intel-Karte. Ich hab bei mir ne AC 7260 eingebaut. Ist sau schnell das Ding iund gibt es für 20-30€. Ne AC 3160 für 15€ sollte aber auch reichen. 

Beide laufen unter Win10 Problemlos.


----------



## blackslider91 (29. September 2015)

Und wie funktioniert das mit dem einbau? 
Ist die intern?  Passt diese Karte wenn intern auch in meinem Asus EEE 1215B?
Kann man die Karte selber einbauen? Will dass der EEE nicht kaputt geht dabei. Wer sagt es dass es mit dieser Intel Karte vorbei ist mit den abbrüchen? 

Gruß
Tom


----------



## AltissimaRatio (2. Oktober 2015)

Hi ich kenne mich nicht 100% aus aber bei einrichten meines Wlans habe ich gelesen das es zu Störungen des Wlans kommen kann wenn zuviel Wlan in der Nachbarschaft reinsteuert. Ich erwähne das blos weil du ja schreibst du wärst umgezogen, könnte ja sein das die Gegen zuviel Wlan Last hat. 

Ich kann mich nicht mehr genau errinnern, meine aber das es da verschiedene Wlan Protokolle gäbe die alle unterschiedlich empfindlich für Störungen seihen, aber keine Ahnung ob das jetzt damit zu tun hat..


----------

